# where to sell canon gear, I'm moving to Nikon



## martinc (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a 5D, w 70-200 f4, 24-105, 85 1.4, 50 1.4, grip, 2 580s. I've been waiting for the price to come in line w Nikon on the 5dii. That does not look like it's going to happen- especially considering the angst with the 5diii.

Where is the best place to unload this used gear?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 6, 2012)

If you want the highest prices, you'll have to sell privately, ebay, amazon (not so private), craiglist, etc. Selling to a professional store such as Adorama, you'll only get 70% of the used price, whereas other places you can get more money. You're right though, the 5D Mark III price isn't going anywhere. However, if you think you'll suddenly have greater experiences and greater IQ changing to Nikon, you're in for big disappointment. If however, you are going for price, good luck to you. You may be able to purchase a Nikon camera at similar capability of the 5D Mark III and cheaper the price.


----------



## martinc (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm planning on moving up to the D800 and be done with it.


----------



## jaduffy007 (Jun 6, 2012)

martinc said:


> I have a 5D, w 70-200 f4, 24-105, 85 1.4, 50 1.4, grip, 2 580s. I've been waiting for the price to come in line w Nikon on the 5dii. That does not look like it's going to happen- especially considering the angst with the 5diii.
> 
> Where is the best place to unload this used gear?
> 
> ...




Fredmiranda.com & ebay. Good luck. You will love the D800.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jun 6, 2012)

'.....and be done with it.'

As a photographer, are we ever done with it? We wouldn't be here at CR if that were entirely true. HA!


----------



## merlin (Jun 6, 2012)

+1 FredMiranda.com


----------



## preppyak (Jun 6, 2012)

merlin said:


> +1 FredMiranda.com


Yep. Costs you $10 to be able to do it, but with all the gear you want to move that's nothing. Its basically Ebays listing fees. You might sell them higher on Ebay, but by the time the fees come out, I doubt you get more.

You'll get the most money on Craigslist, but, you'll also get a ton of scam emails and probably have a few people flake out on you. I'd post it on FM and Craigslist and go with whichever nets you more. Has always worked for me


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Fred Miranda. The ebay seller's fees are ridiculous these days, and craigslist is a crapshot.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jun 6, 2012)

You should just donate your unwanted gear to your local Goodwill store, like Ken Rockwell does.


----------



## aznable (Jun 6, 2012)

rumorzmonger said:


> You should just donate your unwanted gear to your local Goodwill store, like Ken Rockwell does.



+100 

i agree...nikon gear is cheap in the end, so you wouldnt need so much money


----------



## revup67 (Jun 7, 2012)

The D800 is not so great after all ...it has its flaws too

See this... http://www.cinema5d.com/news/?p=11652

thus there is no perfect world.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2012)

martinc said:


> I have a 5D, w 70-200 f4, 24-105, 85 1.4, 50 1.4, grip, 2 580s. I've been waiting for the price to come in line w Nikon on the 5dii. That does not look like it's going to happen- especially considering the angst with the 5diii.
> 
> Where is the best place to unload this used gear?
> 
> ...


 
i bought a D800, but hung on to my canon gear. Good thing too, there is no lenses on the Nikon side up to the quality of the 24-105L, the 135mmL, the 100-400mmL, the 17mm TS-E, and so on. There are a few lenses that are capable of giving the results the body can deliver, but selection is very limited.

Since the 24-105mmL, 135mmL and 100-400mmL are among my most used lenses, I was pretty disappointed. The D800 is now listed on ebay along with my 24-70mm G and 80-200mm f/2.8D. I kept the 50mm lens for now. I had been planning on buying a 14-24mmG, but without my commonly used equivalent lenses, I was never going to be very happy. I do quite a bit of low light photography, and the D800 is weak there.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm confused.. Nikon gear is more expensive than Canon.. ? lenses, etc.. for the same performance.. such as the 24mm 1.4, 35mm 1.4, etc primes..


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 7, 2012)

Tammy said:


> i'm confused.. Nikon gear is more expensive than Canon.. ? lenses, etc.. for the same performance.. such as the 24mm 1.4, 35mm 1.4, etc primes..



Some people are dazzled like a rabbit in the headlight by the high mp, high DR and $500 savings on the 5DIII and have forgotten the old addage about getting something for nothing.

For some the D800 is the answer, for some its not. For some the 5DIII is the answer, for some its not. For some neither have anything to offer over their existing kit.


----------



## arioch82 (Jun 7, 2012)

it would be nice to have a section here on the forum (maybe divided by continent) to sell used gears


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> i bought a D800, but hung on to my canon gear. Good thing too, there is no lenses on the Nikon side up to the quality of the 24-105L, the 135mmL, the 100-400mmL, the 17mm TS-E, and so on. There are a few lenses that are capable of giving the results the body can deliver, but selection is very limited.
> 
> Since the 24-105mmL, 135mmL and 100-400mmL are among my most used lenses, I was pretty disappointed. The D800 is now listed on ebay along with my 24-70mm G and 80-200mm f/2.8D. I kept the 50mm lens for now. I had been planning on buying a 14-24mmG, but without my commonly used equivalent lenses, I was never going to be very happy. I do quite a bit of low light photography, and the D800 is weak there.



You mean to tell me that a camera system is more than just a camera body? You're f'n $hittin' me.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jun 7, 2012)

Nonsense. The best black frame / back of cap photographers do not need any lens to produce outstanding images with full 14 stops of DR.


----------



## gmrza (Jun 7, 2012)

martinc said:


> I have a 5D, w 70-200 f4, 24-105, 85 1.4, 50 1.4, grip, 2 580s. I've been waiting for the price to come in line w Nikon on the 5dii. That does not look like it's going to happen- especially considering the angst with the 5diii.
> 
> Where is the best place to unload this used gear?
> 
> ...



Given that it is Canon gear, and not worth much, I could take it off your hands for a couple of hundred bucks. Nobody wants that Canon rubbish now that Nikon has the D800.

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## psolberg (Jun 7, 2012)

martinc said:


> I have a 5D, w 70-200 f4, 24-105, 85 1.4, 50 1.4, grip, 2 580s. I've been waiting for the price to come in line w Nikon on the 5dii. That does not look like it's going to happen- especially considering the angst with the 5diii.
> 
> Where is the best place to unload this used gear?
> 
> ...



I got rid of all my canon gear to move to the D800 using forums like fred miranda, and a couple of ebay listings.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2012)

Tammy said:


> i'm confused.. Nikon gear is more expensive than Canon.. ? lenses, etc.. for the same performance.. such as the 24mm 1.4, 35mm 1.4, etc primes..


 
Rather than compare prices, i prefer to think in terms of price for performance.

Nikon Lenses like the 80-400mm, 24-120mm, 35mmG, are overpriced for their performance.

The 70-200mm f/2.8, the 24-70G, and the 14-24G are all priced about right for their performance.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 7, 2012)

You are probably smart to do it now, since it appears you don't have a lot invested in high end glass and much of what you have is in need of a refresh anyway. Timing is probably good. I'm guessing you can probably net enough to cover about half the cost of a D800 with a kit lens.

I never try to talk anyone out of switching brands, bodies or lenses. If you are dissatisfied with what you have and feel something else would be better, it's unlikely you'll ever be happy with a compromise. Rather than be unhappy with a 5DIII and always thinking you should have gone with a Nikon, its probably better to just cut your losses and switch. 

You should recognize though, that it is going to cost you a lot more than the $500 difference between the D800 and the 5D III to replace what you have.

As far as selling goes, I would recommend that you wait a week and watch what identical equipment is selling for on eBay (not what people are asking, but what they are actually selling it for). That way you'll have a better idea about how to price your equipment.


----------



## Jim.Blankemeier (Jun 7, 2012)

martinc said:


> I have a 5D, w 70-200 f4, 24-105, 85 1.4, 50 1.4, grip, 2 580s. I've been waiting for the price to come in line w Nikon on the 5dii. That does not look like it's going to happen- especially considering the angst with the 5diii.
> 
> Where is the best place to unload this used gear?
> 
> ...


why nikon? 
buy a 5d mk 2 or mk3 on the 5d mk you can trade the 5d in for about $500 it will be big enough for most ppl, you can make prints 72 inch x 108 inch! do you think you will print anything bigger that this?
canon will have a 30mpx 3D out in 3monthes, and 1dxmk2, 36mpx in 6 monthes, nikon and canon are about the same! you will sell all your lens and lose money, i would think　about it!!
Jim


----------



## Halocastle (Jun 7, 2012)

Let the megapixel chasers go. They're beyond help/reason because they simply can't disassociate computer screen from print. When Canon ups the ante, he'll be over on Nikon Rumors wanting to know where he can dump his Nikon gear.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim.Blankemeier said:


> canon will have a 30mpx 3D out in 3monthes, and 1dxmk2, 36mpx in 6 monthes, nikon and canon are about the same! you will sell all your lens and lose money, i would think　about it!!


Haha, I love that you think they'll have the 1DXmk2 out before they might even have the original 1DX out.

And if someone wants the D800, a 30mp 3D that costs $5k might not be worth them sticking with Canon. And of course, its a theoretical camera that may or may not ever exist.


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Jun 7, 2012)

you could just say to hell with Nikon and Canon and go medium format if you want the high MP so bad. don't waste your time with 36MP in 35mm format


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2012)

martinc said:


> I'm planning on moving up to the D800 and be done with it.



The next thing I know...you will be asking where to sell your Nikon gear and switch back to Canon ;D ;D ;D

Friend of mine got his D800 + 14-24 f2.8 last week, he seems to be happy with IQ.

Goodluck and Have Fun with Nikon toys


----------



## cliffwang (Jun 7, 2012)

lonelywhitelights said:


> you could just say to hell with Nikon and Canon and go medium format if you want the high MP so bad. don't waste your time with 36MP in 35mm format


High MP brings more details. If Canon and Nikon can have high MP cameras with great IQ in 35mm format cameras, actually that's good for us.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jun 7, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> Nonsense. The best black frame / back of cap photographers do not need any lens to produce outstanding images with full 14 stops of DR.



LOL... ain't that the truth!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like another d800 owner who is upset that they get fewer fps, worse video, and indistinguishable IQ.


----------



## RonQ (Jun 7, 2012)

martinc said:


> I have a 5D, w 70-200 f4, 24-105, 85 1.4, 50 1.4, grip, 2 580s. I've been waiting for the price to come in line w Nikon on the 5dii. That does not look like it's going to happen- especially considering the angst with the 5diii.
> 
> Where is the best place to unload this used gear?
> 
> ...


If still available, I'm interested in 1 580 and 85. Email me and let me know your price??


----------



## canon816 (Jun 7, 2012)

I personally use fredmiranda and naturescapes.


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 4, 2012)

Prices of the 5DIII are getting very close to the D800 - as it was forecast on this forum from day1.

No point in selling now - commission and fees will chew up more than the difference


----------



## akclimber (Aug 5, 2012)

canon816 said:


> I personally use fredmiranda and naturescapes.



+1


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 5, 2012)

Fredmiranda & Craigslist is good but If you want to flip gear quickly, Evilbay does it well.

Nikon and Canon are both good. As long as its not the S0nY camp, They seem to be in a world of there own. ;D


----------



## rpt (Aug 5, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> Nonsense. The best black frame / back of cap photographers do not need any lens to produce outstanding images with full 14 stops of DR.


Lol!
There we go again


----------



## nda (Aug 5, 2012)

bye... all the best!!!


----------



## distant.star (Aug 5, 2012)

.
Who dredged up this old troll thread??


----------



## pakosouthpark (Aug 5, 2012)

arioch82 said:


> it would be nice to have a section here on the forum (maybe divided by continent) to sell used gears



+1000


----------



## M.ST (Aug 5, 2012)

The service form Nikon Europe is definetely better than Canon Europe CPS.

I had the change to test the new D4 and the D800E for some weeks.

The D4 is approximately on the same level like the 1D X. The 5D Mark III is a good deal worse in JPG like the D800E.

If I compare the D800E against the 1 Ds Mark III in landscapes I mzs say that the pictures of the 1 Ds Mark III are sharper and the colors are more even.

There will be a big megapixel camera from Canon in the next month.


----------

